# 2021.5 IQ Light



## Chnowak (Jul 28, 2014)

Two questions on the new 2021.5 Atlas SEL I’m having trouble finding:

1:The new style headlights say “IQ Light” on the housing, any info on what that means? Online all I can find is info on IQ Light being the matrix lights which I’m 99% sure is not the case here.
2: Are these headlights adaptive (turn beam when you turn the wheel?)

thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If matrix at all, not enabled due to federal regulations. 

Can you provide a video of your startup sequence when you turn the car on at night? Want to see the self check moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chnowak (Jul 28, 2014)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If matrix at all, not enabled due to federal regulations.
> 
> Can you provide a video of your startup sequence when you turn the car on at night? Want to see the self check moment.
> 
> ...


It does the dance upon startup (lights go up/down/side to side)


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

The headlights on my 2021 Atlas SE 4-Mo say “IQ Light”. They are LED, but NOT adaptive. 

Based on my reading, the SEL headlights should be adaptive. You may want to confirm this is accurate.

edit: Sorry, you already answered the question while I was typing.  

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If up/down and side to side you have AFS and should be able to open up some functionality that’s available but not coded due to FMVSS. I’d love to see a video to see if anything else happens during this self check sequence. 

I don’t have access to test, but my former Tiguan with AFS, I and others opened up the following functions:

Rain light (driver side light dips down and in a bit to reduce dazzle from the street reflection, action of movement can be seen best in fog when you turn on your wipers)
City lights
Intersection light with gps data (corner lights come on at start of intersection and fade out after driving through an intersection)
Highway lights (at speed headlights raise up to increase distance of light ahead of you)
Predictive AFS (using GPS data and coming up to a turn the headlights down and into an upcoming turn)
Dynamical low beam lights (output of headlights under speed in which auto high beam kicks on, 37 mph, the lumens will increase as needed based upon ambient lighting)

Matrix light would require a file to allow operation or if and when federal regulations catch up and potentially dealers may open up this feature as a dealer campaign. 

Here’s a video to give you an idea of function that’s available:






Here’s one video that will help give you an idea what’s capable. I also describe at what points in the video certain things are happening. 






You can find those mods in my Tiguan mod doc. Since it’s the MQB platform they’ve been used on Tiguans and Arteons. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Chnowak said:


> Two questions on the new 2021.5 Atlas SEL I’m having trouble finding:
> 
> 1:The new style headlights say “IQ Light” on the housing, any info on what that means? Online all I can find is info on IQ Light being the matrix lights which I’m 99% sure is not the case here.
> 2: Are these headlights adaptive (turn beam when you turn the wheel?)
> ...


They are not matrix, only off/on. With low beams, only the outer LED is on in a dipped position. With high beams, the outer raises to a higher position and the inner turns on (it’s in a fixed position). 

They are adaptive in that they turn with the wheel.


----------



## Olalgazaz (Jun 14, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If matrix at all, not enabled due to federal regulations.
> 
> Can you provide a video of your startup sequence when you turn the car on at night? Want to see the self check moment.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I do have Tiguan elegance FL 2021 and it has IQ.Light but it does not come with the front windshield camera (for dynamic light) however Rline has both.

How could I effectively know if this headlights I have in elegance is IQ.lights not normal LED.

Noting: workshop says it comes as standard LED but as said the headlight comes with IQ.Light signature. So how could I be sure?

Thanks


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Olalgazaz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do have Tiguan elegance FL 2021 and it has IQ.Light but it does not come with the front windshield camera (for dynamic light) however Rline has both.
> 
> ...


Welcome to VW Vortex. This is the forum for Volkswagen Atlas (also called Teramont). 

I am not sure I fully understand your question. First, where are you located? The standard equipment on the Tiguan depends on for which country it is equipped. If your Tiguan has the dynamic LED headlights, they will do a ”dance” when you first start the vehicle at night. In other words they will move side to side, and up and down. There are also other headlight styles available.

🍺


----------



## MK6Ken (May 3, 2017)

Located in the US 
I just purchased a 2022 Tiguan SEL R LINE 
The window sticker says AFS Adaptive front lighting system but I don’t see the lights turn the way they did in my MK7 GTI. when I turn on the car they go up
And down


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

MK6Ken said:


> Located in the US
> I just purchased a 2022 Tiguan SEL R LINE
> The window sticker says AFS Adaptive front lighting system but I don’t see the lights turn the way they did in my MK7 GTI. when I turn on the car they go up
> And down
> View attachment 130630


That is a nice looking Tiguan. This is that Atlas forum but I believe they would work the same way as the current Atlas models that have AFS. You should see a slight shift in the beam as you corner, the cornering lights come on as you turn or use a blinker, etc. You should also see a little "dance" of the lights when you start up as they go through some form of self test as they rotate to limits up/down and left/right. 
My go to source for lighting videos, the Winding Road POV Night Drive type videos on youtube, only has the SE R-Line in the latest video and the SEL R Line is the only version that has the AFS IQ lights. I couldn't find any other videos specific to this issue and exact model to either confirm or deny what the lights should or should not do.


----------



## kvn96 (Nov 11, 2021)

MK6Ken said:


> Located in the US
> I just purchased a 2022 Tiguan SEL R LINE
> The window sticker says AFS Adaptive front lighting system but I don’t see the lights turn the way they did in my MK7 GTI. when I turn on the car they go up
> And down
> View attachment 130630


I just got a 2022 Tiguan SEL as well, I traded up from a 2018 SEL Premium. I also noticed that the headlights do not swivel as they did in my previous 2018. honestly I was kind of disappointed because it does list "Adaptive front lighting system AFS" on the window sticker. When i start the car the headlights only dip and come back up but do not do the side-to-side dance that my previous Tiguan did. I will say that at night the high beams are much better and light up the road a lot better though.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

@MK6Ken or @kvn96 Could either of you guys post up a video of the headlight startup sequence of your 2022 SELs? Curious to see what kind of startup dance they do. Also, do either of you have access to a VCDS?


----------



## MK6Ken (May 3, 2017)

2022 SEL PREMIUM R-Line


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Video by chance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MK6Ken said:


> 2022 SEL PREMIUM R-Line
> 
> View attachment 159983


Impressive


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Yeah, I'm not sure what excatly that shows. lol


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If matrix at all, not enabled due to federal regulations.
> 
> Can you provide a video of your startup sequence when you turn the car on at night? Want to see the self check moment.
> 
> ...


I have an SEL, I’ll post one tonight. They go up and down, then to each side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Jadams871 said:


> I have an SEL, I’ll post one tonight. They go up and down, then to each side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do the headlights on yours say IQ on them?


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Do the headlights on yours say IQ on them?


They do. Both head and tail lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Video by chance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you elaborate more on the “apply basic settings” in 4B from your document? I just really don’t wanna screw anything up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Are you using OBD11 or VCDS? I also can’t vouch for Matrix based systems on what needs to be applied exactly for calibration. It sounds like the same process is needed and nothing more, but maybe someone who’s performed the steps on the Arteon can assist. 

After changes are made to 4B and as stated in my doc, the vehicle needs to be on a level surface, I perform the steps from outside the vehicle to have the weight also balanced. From there after entering security access code you go to Basic Settings, select basic headlamp setting if in OBD11 and then slide to run this function. Wait for 10-15 seconds, stop the function and then head back one level to then select and run Acknowledge basic setting. Let this too run for 10-15 seconds or so, then stop and then back out. This should clear any errors presented after making changes. If not, clear errors and then run a scan to confirm all errors have been cleared. 

Please understand after changes are made to 4B, errors will be introduced. Do not panic, take a breath and follow the steps for running basic settings. This tells the controller what your new settings are and to accept/acknowledge the changes. If you’re using VCDS, let me know and I’ll link to my Tiguan mod doc since I ran this in VCDS for my former Tiguan to open up functionality. 

Also do NOT, I repeat do NOT run resetting of all adaptations ever, no matter what. If you run this you will reset the 4B controller to a controller basically out of the box before it’s coded for the vehicle it’s intended for when built. You’ll have multiple errors and it’ll require a visit to the dealer to have your 4B controller with the proper coding back to factory settings. Some dealers might be cool and reset it for free, but don’t expect that to happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Are you using OBD11 or VCDS? I also can’t vouch for Matrix based systems on what needs to be applied exactly for calibration. It sounds like the same process is needed and nothing more, but maybe someone who’s performed the steps on the Arteon can assist.
> 
> After changes are made to 4B and as stated in my doc, the vehicle needs to be on a level surface, I perform the steps from outside the vehicle to have the weight also balanced. From there after entering security access code you go to Basic Settings, select basic headlamp setting if in OBD11 and then slide to run this function. Wait for 10-15 seconds, stop the function and then head back one level to then select and run Acknowledge basic setting. Let this too run for 10-15 seconds or so, then stop and then back out. This should clear any errors presented after making changes. If not, clear errors and then run a scan to confirm all errors have been cleared.
> 
> ...


Ok. Thank you. I’m using OBDELEVEN. And in regards to resetting the adaptations, I actually asked about that in another thread, so thanks for clarifying that as well. My module 8 (AC) won’t let me do anything. But anyway, thanks for the basic settings info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Are you using OBD11 or VCDS? I also can’t vouch for Matrix based systems on what needs to be applied exactly for calibration. It sounds like the same process is needed and nothing more, but maybe someone who’s performed the steps on the Arteon can assist.
> 
> After changes are made to 4B and as stated in my doc, the vehicle needs to be on a level surface, I perform the steps from outside the vehicle to have the weight also balanced. From there after entering security access code you go to Basic Settings, select basic headlamp setting if in OBD11 and then slide to run this function. Wait for 10-15 seconds, stop the function and then head back one level to then select and run Acknowledge basic setting. Let this too run for 10-15 seconds or so, then stop and then back out. This should clear any errors presented after making changes. If not, clear errors and then run a scan to confirm all errors have been cleared.
> 
> ...


I guess my question is, why do you stop It from running? Why do you stop the process?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

While it looks like nothing is happening when you press start, you still want to stop the process. Think of it as a graceful shutdown of a PC instead of just pulling the power. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Video by chance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Here’s a vid of a 21.5 Cross Sport SEL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If up/down and side to side you have AFS and should be able to open up some functionality that’s available but not coded due to FMVSS. I’d love to see a video to see if anything else happens during this self check sequence.
> 
> I don’t have access to test, but my former Tiguan with AFS, I and others opened up the following functions:
> 
> ...


Looked at your mod doc, but the only mod listed is for the dynamical low beam. Maybe I have an older version. How do I enable the rain light and the others mentioned in here? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Your 2021.5 has more capabilities than my 2019 Atlas. MK1 has static lights and the only option that can be enabled is the Dynamical Low Beam. If the MK1 had the capabilities of my former Tiguan or from all indications based upon the startup sequence on your Atlas then the other options would be available but they are not due to the static headlight configuration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Your 2021.5 has more capabilities than my 2019 Atlas. MK1 has static lights and the only option that can be enabled is the Dynamical Low Beam. If the MK1 had the capabilities of my former Tiguan or from all indications based upon the startup sequence on your Atlas then the other options would be available but they are not due to the static headlight configuration.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Any idea why I can’t make changes anymore? Ever since I switched to the iOS version I’ve had nothing but issues. Locked out of module 8 still too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I couldn’t say, have you tried clearing the apps cache?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I couldn’t say, have you tried clearing the apps cache?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure how to do that on the iPhone version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

My guess would be to delete the app and the data associated when prompted. Make sure you know your username and password. If you don’t want to do that, reach out to OBD11 support. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> My guess would be to delete the app and the data associated when prompted. Make sure you know your username and password. If you don’t want to do that, reach out to OBD11 support.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, next issue for you guys. Now I’m getting a “marginal conditions not met” error in 4B while trying to enable the rain, highway and dynamical low beam. Any ideas for this? I’m getting a little frustrated with this. Never had issues on my MK7 Alltrack or my Tig 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Having no access to that model year, it’s a guess that those features aren’t available with IQ Lights unlike my former 2019 Tiguan with AFS lights. Configuration may be different since you’re getting that statement. May need to find the admaps for a ROW model and see how the 4B module is coded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Jadams871 said:


> Ok, next issue for you guys. Now I’m getting a “marginal conditions not met” error in 4B while trying to enable the rain, highway and dynamical low beam. Any ideas for this? I’m getting a little frustrated with this. Never had issues on my MK7 Alltrack or my Tig
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you open a hood when you try to change this parameters? I activate all this stuff on my 2021 CS


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Zenia said:


> Did you open a hood when you try to change this parameters? I activate all this stuff on my 2021 CS
> View attachment 163031


Yeah. Hood was open. Car was running though. Guess I’ll try it the other way too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Engine should not be running, but have hood open and e brake on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Jadams871 said:


> Yeah. Hood was open. Car was running though. Guess I’ll try it the other way too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Car should not run because your lights and computer is on
Try to turn engine off and leave lights off also


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Zenia said:


> Car should not run because your lights and computer is on
> Try to turn engine off and leave lights off also


Ok. I will try that when I get home. You enabled everything. Is there a noticeable difference with any of them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Jadams871 said:


> Ok. I will try that when I get home. You enabled everything. Is there a noticeable difference with any of them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes
Highway light and rain lights is definitely a bomb 
Some people in opposite traffic way think I have a high beam on

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Zenia said:


> Yes
> Highway light and rain lights is definitely a bomb
> Some people in opposite traffic way think I have a high beam on
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Did you code the “dynamical low beam” as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I got a dynamic AFS light enabled 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I miss rain light, it’s cool to watch it in action when there is fog. The driver side light will move inwards and dip down slightly. Wish the MK1 had lights like my former Tiguan and the newer Atlas models that support these functions. It was nice to enable those, plus intersection light and Predictive AFS were cool. Intersection lights were great in the prior development I lived in before moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zenia said:


> I got a dynamic AFS light enabled
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Dynamical Low Beam Light is different. 

*Dynamical Low Beam Light adjusts the lumen intensity based upon speed & darkness under the speed of when High Beam Assist (HBA) would normally kick in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Dynamical Low Beam Light is different.
> 
> *Dynamical Low Beam Light adjusts the lumen intensity based upon speed & darkness under the speed of when High Beam Assist (HBA) would normally kick in.
> 
> ...


I have a se with tech, no camera (I miss this from my 2019) and I can't activate a high beam assistant anyway 
But this new IQ lights is so bright, I barely use high beam lights anyway 
And I don't see a Dinimical Low beam lights in the menu 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wonder if that’s because it’s relying on the camera, would make sense that it wouldn’t be present. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Wonder if that’s because it’s relying on the camera, would make sense that it wouldn’t be present.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe, but High beam assistant is there, just said it's not available 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Zenia said:


> Maybe, but High beam assistant is there, just said it's not available
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Thanks guys. That worked. Coding went fine, but it’s not dark here yet in PGH, so I’ll have to wait a bit. But everything seemed to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome to hear! Enjoy! Not much longer until it’s dark in western PA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Zenia said:


> Maybe, but High beam assistant is there, just said it's not available
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


What does “off-road light” do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Jadams871 said:


> What does “off-road light” do?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Zenia said:


> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Let me see if it’s in my notes somewhere, unless someone can chime in. 

Not having any luck, but I wanna say it is GPS dependent. Might increase lumen output when GPS detects the vehicle is off-road. I’ll keep looking. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Let me see if it’s in my notes somewhere, unless someone can chime in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Off-road light: *A particularly powerful static dipped beam distributed over a 90-degree width to be able to recognize obstacles on terrain


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

*DesertFox* said:


> *Off-road light: *A particularly powerful static dipped beam distributed over a 90-degree width to be able to recognize obstacles on terrain


Nice. How are they enabled? Is that in the settings within the drive profiles?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*DesertFox* said:


> *Off-road light: *A particularly powerful static dipped beam distributed over a 90-degree width to be able to recognize obstacles on terrain


Yes but the coding in 4B. My 2019 model it was enabled by default, but not by default on my former 2019 Tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Jadams871 [/mention]how did it look during a night run?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]Jadams871 [/mention]how did it look during a night run?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely noticed the dynamical low beam. Didn’t notice the highway light, too much traffic on my morning commute on I376. I’m going to test those tomorrow night in the turnpike. Thanks again for your help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome to hear! Love that dynamical low beam makes up for the gap in the new speed threshold for high beams to automatically come on. Wish it was 25 mph like my wife’s Audi, but this enabled definitely helps. First time you see Highway lights come on it’s very cool, I do recommend turning off high beam assist. Turnpike on a long clear stretch might help really demonstrate the function. Late night runs on 99 and 422 it was always cool to watch the light lengthen when I had my 2019 Tiguan. Miss that function. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Awesome to hear! Love that dynamical low beam makes up for the gap in the new speed threshold for high beams to automatically come on. Wish it was 25 mph like my wife’s Audi, but this enabled definitely helps. First time you see Highway lights come on it’s very cool, I do recommend turning off high beam assist. Turnpike on a long clear stretch might help really demonstrate the function. Late night runs on 99 and 422 it was always cool to watch the light lengthen when I had my 2019 Tiguan. Miss that function.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Made the drive up 99 to state college many times. Definitely need more light. I’ll turn off HBA for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csaqwer (10 mo ago)

Dynamic lighting is a great solution when there is a desire to diversify the car's interior design a little. For some drivers, this interferes with driving, so it's worth thinking about before installing it. I'm also thinking about equipping the lights in the trunk and the back seats. At the moment, I am choosing the ICE lamps that I will place. I like it Best RGB Smart Strip Lights | Smart LED Strip | LED Strip Lights. It remains only to choose a color and do the installation. By the way, do you know a good electrician in Florida? I don't know anyone here, so I don't know who to turn to. I will be grateful for your help.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Dynamic lighting in this context is the exterior headlights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

